# Stripers in Richmond?



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

In the Spring I caught quite a few stripers near the I-95 bridge on the james...anyone know for sure if they are there now?...thanks for the help...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been fishing these fish for years. There's a good number of resident fish but for the most part they are ocean run fish.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

AirDown is right, there are some year around residences but they are smaller fish. The advance guard for the spring spawning run will start showing up in March. Is the Chuck Wagon still open up there on the hill?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The latest I've seen em' caught was Nov. and the earliest was March. I think they go and hang out around the shad schools nearer hopewell.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> The latest I've seen em' caught was Nov. and the earliest was March. I think they go and hang out around the shad schools nearer hopewell.


They were at the mouth of the Appomattox in Jan. after the season ran out last year


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> They were at the mouth of the Appomattox in Jan. after the season ran out last year


there is a keeper season for the stripers up to richmond? is it considered part of the bay season?


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

For the info...from what I have read, they spawn in March-June, so the ones I was catching in the spring were spawners...I guess i will have to continue down to the bay for the most part...

Don't know what the chuck wagon is...


----------



## catchone (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dutch gap*

Just adding to the topic, guys catfishing are catching big stripers in the barges. They are located down river from dutch gap, head down river from landing take the first right turn and then again your first right turn and your there in minutes. Captain Neil Renouf "sorry if I misspelled your name Neil" has a Dvd that shows the gps locations techniques and bait. Worth the money. He shows you everything that bites year round and how to catch and coords. 
Merry Christmas!
Mel


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Sledge142 said:


> Don't know what the chuck wagon is...


It was an old bar with a very nasty reputation. Ask some of your older neighbors about it.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah weve been smokin em around dutch gap


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

NTKG said:


> there is a keeper season for the stripers up to richmond? is it considered part of the bay season?


Yes it is!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah just dont eat the glowing ones


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um, I think Freshwater regs apply:

"Persons fishing upstream of the designated lines on the following waters must have a valid freshwater fishing license while those fishing below the lines must have a valid saltwater fishing license: 

…..Potomac River: Route 301 Bridge 

…..Rappahannock River: Route 360 Bridge 

…..Piankatank River/Dragon Run: The 1st set of power lines immediately upriver of Anderson Point [/INDENT]…..York River System (including the Mattaponi and 
Pamunkey Rivers): Route 33 Bridges 

…..*James River: A line connecting Hog Point and the downstream point of the mouth of College Creek*"

Which state: anadromous (coastal) Creel and length
striped bass above thefall line in all coastal rivers of the Chesapeake Bay - Creel and length limits shall be set by the Virginia Marine Resources Commission for recreational fishing in tidal waters.

So, uh...huh? I guess you need a fresh water license, but use bay limits?


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*That's right...*

Use bay limits (Richmond is considered the fall line from all I could determine, so that puts Dutch gap below the fall line) but since you are fishing in freshwater you need a freshwater license...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

And a call to VMRC stated seasons are the same as Bay Regs also for above and below the fall line.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

Try the Benjiman Harrison Bridge on an out
going tide that starts around 10pm. Fish the
light line with swim baits and bucktails with and Bomber Long A`s. Put in at Jordon Point and the engine will still be cold when you start fishing. Good Luck!
Capt.Skid


----------

